# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  چند مثلث در این شکل وجود دارد؟!

## mmovahed01

در شکل زیر چند مثلث وجود دارد؟

----------


## rezmile

صد و خورده ای

----------


## viewy

حداقل 150!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> صد و خورده ای





> حداقل 150!


یعنی جوابتون تو حلقم خو توی تست که خورده ای و تقریبا و حداقل نمیذارن!!!!

----------


## rezmile

243.حالا اگه فکر میکنی اشتباهه بشین بشمار

----------


## viewy

> یعنی جوابتون تو حلقم خو توی تست که خورده ای و تقریبا و حداقل نمیذارن!!!!


تست کجا بود باو این تسته؟ :Yahoo (35):  سرکاریه
اونو بیخیال،این چنتا مثلث داره؟ :Y (678):

----------


## Mehran93071

> تست کجا بود باو این تسته؟ سرکاریه
> اونو بیخیال،این چنتا مثلث داره؟


تاپیک رو نابود نکن !  :Y (717):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

اینا الان سوال کنکورن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟O_o

----------


## strider

viewy راست میگه. سوال خوبی نیست.
اگر شکل منظم تر بود، میشد با آنالیز ترکیبی مثلث ها رو شمرد، ولی اینجا بین 3 نقطه، یا 3 خط نمیشه رابطه ی مشخصی برقرار کرد. باید از روش کارگری مثلث ها رو شمرد.


کسی میتونه با آنالیز مثلث ها رو بشمره؟ (من زیاد تو آنالیز قوی نیستم، شاید کس دیگه ای از عهده ی شمارش مثلث ها با آنالیز بر بیاد.)

----------


## mmovahed01

همه تون اشتباه در آوردید 
اینا رو میشمورید

----------


## saeid sharifzade

فک کنم میشه 2 ضربدر 4 به توان 4 درسته ؟ برا ایجاد مثلث باید به راس ها دقت کرد چون لازمه ی تشکیل مثلث راس هست و از هر راس 4 به توان 4 مثلث ایجاد میشه و ما دوتا راسو باید حساب کنیم چون راس آخر مثلثای تکراری میده . درسته ؟

----------


## sahar mahdavi

خیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  لیییییییییی 
وای تموم نمیشه هرچی میشمورم! :Y (666):

----------


## strider

> خیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  لیییییییییی 
> وای تموم نمیشه هرچی میشمورم!


فکر نکنم بشه دستی شمارش کرد. یا سرِکاریه، یا با آنالیز حل میشه.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

چرا جواب این سوالو شروع کننده تاپیک نذاشته ؟؟؟

----------


## mmovahed01

27 تا ، با آنالیز ترکیبی همه حالت ها رو در بیارید بعد حالت هایی که مثلث تشکیل نمیدن رو حذف کنید

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmovahed01


27 تا ، با آنالیز ترکیبی همه حالت ها رو در بیارید بعد حالت هایی که مثلث تشکیل نمیدن رو حذف کنید


یعنی حاجی پرام ریخت  
بعد 10 سال مطرح کردن سوال ، روش تفکر و محاسبات انجام دادی و اخر به جواب رسیدی  

عالیه*

----------

